# U.S., Canada, Europe, Asia, elsewhere? Bodybuilding is everywhere!



## Curt James (Mar 19, 2011)

*
Birmingham teen is aiming to be a bodybuilder - like his dad*

By Christina Savvas
March 19, 2011

A BIRMINGHAM teenager is hoping to follow in his father’s footsteps when  he takes part in his first ever bodybuilding competition.







 Steelworker Paul Caldicott is being put through his paces by his dad –  
 also Paul who became a champion bodybuilder when he was just 18.​ 
 Paul has become known as ‘The Birmingham Crane’ at his workplace and  the Manor Way Athletics Club in Halesowen, where he trains daily.

The 19-year old is preparing to take part in the qualifiers of the  The United Kingdom Bodybuilding & Fitness Federation (UKFBB) South  Coast Championships in Portsmouth in May, where he will have to perform a  sequence of compulsory poses and a two minute sequence to music.

Paul, from West Heath, said: “I watched my dad with the weights growing up and I like to keep fit.

“I’m determined to look my best for the competition, I have to do  compulsory poses you would expect like front, side, front double biceps then I have to do my own routine to music. I am nervous and excited.

“My job helps because it is very physical, I spend most of the day  lifting steel which is where the name ‘Birmingham Crane’ came from.

     “It is a tough industry but I hope I manage to earn a living from  this, whether it is from competitions or fitness. No one really compares  me to dad – I feel like I have got a lot to live up to with his  reputation though.” Paul has a diet of chicken, rice, potatoes to ensure he consumes 3,800 calories each day.

Not only is dad Paul his trainer, he is also the chef, weighing out all his food. And he has the experience, having done it all himself. Paul took the  Mr Junior North of England title in 1982. In total he has competed in  18 competitions, with 16 wins.

 Now 46, he says: “I was at my peak in the 80s but I plan to make a  comeback later this year – I’m going to get myself back in shape. And I  am going to show these young ones how it’s done.”

 Paul senior is 5ft 6in. At his peak his measurements were chest 46ins, waist 28ins, thighs 25.5ins and biceps 15ins. 

Son Paul, who has a few inches over his dad in height at 5ft 9in has  similar statistics with chest 49ins, waist 30ins and biceps 17.5ins.

From *Birmingham teen is aiming to be a body beautiful - like his dad - News - Black Country News - News - Birmingham Mail*​​


----------

